# Telefono inalambrico despues de caida de un rayo ya no funciona bien



## R-Mario (Nov 5, 2013)

Mi tía tiene 2 teléfonos en la misma linea, uno alambrico y el otro inalambrico, la cosa es que dice que cayo un rayo cerca de su casa y después de eso el teléfono ya no funciono.

Si conecto el teléfono inalambrico a la linea, el otro teléfono se enmudece, si lo desconecto entonces el otro teléfono funciona bien.

Cuando conecto el inalambrico, este me da tono de llamada, pero cuando acabo de marcar el numero este me da tono de teléfono descolgado y no llama.

¿Que puede ser?

He destapado el aparato, pero los componentes de entrada como el capacitor de poliester, el rectificador de onda completa, el tubito de descarga de gas "por cierto como se llama este", el ptc están bien.

Que mas puedo revisar, lleva un regulador pero también esta bien, cuando pongo el telefono en su base esta lo carga bien.

¿A caso se daño el microcontrolador? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2013)

Revisa los componentes cercanos a donde entra la línea telefónica, diodo, rectificador, capacitores de poliester "Todo"


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 6, 2013)

Pues no doy,  ya revise los componentes y todos marcan bien, tal vez tenga que quitar la tapita de blindaje para ver que hay dentro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

hay unos dos transistores cercanos al puente diodo y a la entrada de la linea,,,,
bueno uno de esos dos transistores esta fallando,uno de ellos hace la función de ''descolgar el telefono'' .
siempre se rompen cuando hay una descarga admosferica ,no se consiguen esos transistores,asi buscalos reciclados de otro teléfono.
PD:
 haz esto ve desoldando el transistor hasta que la linea no se ponga ''en corto'' ,asi ubicas cual es el transistor ,yo intente muchas veces y en varios modelos de telefonos y nunca pude medirlos con el multimetro
*PD2:
no quites la tapitas del blindaje,alli solo encontras smd y nada mas,la falla del telefono esta en esos dos transistores que comente* esos teléfonos tienen buena protección contra los rayos,busca transistores smd ,no te van a medir corto,pero alli esta la falla,por experiencia lo digo


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 11, 2013)

Saludos, rey lemur, revisando y luego comento, ya lo habia dejado quieto, pero viendo tu comentario retomare la revision, ya anterior mente habia revisado los dos transistores To92 pero marcaban bien, ahora revisare los sot23


----------

